# .tmp Datei auslesen (Photoshop Cache)



## phrozen (2. November 2004)

Ich habe ein dringendes Problem, und zwar war ich gerade an einer wichtigen Arbeit mit Photoshop beschäftigt, als mein PC abstürzte (jaja, Murphys Law...), natürlich hatte ich meine Datei _nicht_  gespeichert. Das Problem ist jetzt das alles von meiner Arbeit zerstört ist, und ich nicht wirklich Lust dazu habe, alles wieder von vorne zu beginnen. 

Jetzt erstellt Photoshop ja temporäre Dateien (.tmp) im Dokumente & Einstellungen/.../Lokale Einstellungen/Temp Verzeichnis (bei Win2k) dort habe ich auch die passende Datei gefunden ~PST3548.tmp (167 MB).
Gibt es nun irgendeine Möglichkeit diese Datei auszulesen und die Daten wiederherzustellen?

Wäre echt dankbar wenn jemand von euch da eine Hilfe wüsste...


----------



## extracuriosity (3. November 2004)

Hast du schon versucht, die Datei in *.psd umzunennen und ganz normal zu öffnen?


----------



## phrozen (3. November 2004)

Ja, mehr als eine Fehlermeldung kommt leider nicht...
wäre bei der Dateigröße aber auch seltsam gewesen wenn es geklappt hätte


----------

